# 8 yr old pre-puberty/ pediatric gynocologist



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

could part of my 8 yr old dd/neices issues be pre puberty?

It was mentioned in passing today as i was 'unloading' on a very close friend at the park. She gave me the name of a pediatric gynocologist, who i have not researched yet, and suggested i make an appt for dd and me?

DD is very moody and unhappy... i just assumed it was from the move and becoming officially 'our kid' but maybe she is on to something....

I didnt start puberty until about 12 and didnt start menustrating until almost 15....


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

It could be, but I would strongly consider other alternatives than to take your child to a gynecologist, pedaitric or not, that early in life. Gynecological exams, even when minimally invaisve, tend to be very traumatic to when the patient is very young. It honestly sounds like she is sincerely going through a rough time based in what you said, and I'd just give her some space for awhile.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelpie545*
It could be, but I would strongly consider other alternatives than to take your child to a gynecologist, pedaitric or not, that early in life. Gynecological exams, even when minimally invaisve, tend to be very traumatic to when the patient is very young. It honestly sounds like she is sincerely going through a rough time based in what you said, and I'd just give her some space for awhile.

I agree. Eight year old girls are moody anyway. Seeing a gynecologist might be killing a fly with a sledgehammer.

Other signs to look for are hair in her armpits. Body oder. Pubic hair.....etc.

Unfortunately this is not all that early anymore. Doctors aren't worried about girls who show these signs at age eight. It's almost normal!


----------



## Desdamona (May 2, 2003)

i have to agree with everyone here that going to a gyno at 8y/o is *very* young... early onset of puberty or not. you mentioned that you've recently moved and your dd was "moody" to begin with... maybe some one on one time between you two is in order to reconnect and try to get her to open up a bit? Or a counselor that deals mainly with children/adolescents? I would avoid going to a ped gyno as a first line approach. I was young when my mother brought me to one and although I was sexually active it is still a memory I'd rather forget having someone explore my genitals with what I percieved as a big plastic spoon. Honestly, what could a ped. gyno give you as far as advice that a counselor or fam doc couldn't?

Wishing you and your daughter peace as you both grow together.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

What could/would a ped. gyn. do for her, anyway? I got my first period around 12 but never saw a gyn until years later, in my late teens. It's not customary or necessary to see a gyn because you are in puberty, no matter what the age.

Unless there is something that can be done to delay early menses? But, even if there is, at what cost?


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

Just my view, I remember going to the Dr. when I was around 9-10 cause that's when I started my period. It was a pediatric dr, but they made me have a vaginal exam. I still remember *freaking* out and crying and having them make me have it anyways. It was a general exam and check up, so it's not like anything was wrong. I am still very antsy going to the gyno and tend to put it off until I absolutly have to get my BC. I'm TTC and am more worried about monthly exams than I am about giving birth. I would put it off until you have more signs that it is necessary. If it makes you feel better, you might run the symptoms past your pediatrician at the next appointment and see if he/she thinks it's anything to worry about.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

for all your feedback. there are several issues with DD that i have not posted as of yet. however i can tell you her prior living arrangements were less then safe. i was thinking about the ped/gyn not so much for the exam but for more of a 'talk' with us and her about what she has been thru and how its OK to feel cranky etc...
I have a couple referrals to family therapists and highly recommended child therapsits so hopefully soon we can get back on a routine


----------

